# Walnut Logs



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Is there any benefit in letting a walnut sit around and age? I know it can be a benefit for other "white" woods, but not sure with walnut.

I will seal ends, just not sure when to have my sawyer cut.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Walnut logs*

amalina,

I have milled walnut that had been dropped the day before, and some down as long as 10 years. The only benefit to waiting is you won't have to start on that project you've been putting off. 

I think you'll get better lumber the sooner you saw them, and they'll be easier to saw. Walnut is very forgiving and you'll still get decent lumber if you wait a year but you'll also tempt the local bugs, and if it already has bugs like carpenter ants, why let them keep working your log? If you wait you'll eventually lose sapwood, lose volume to lengthwise checks, etc.,even if you end coat. :no::no:

If you are waiting for some specific reason (no help available, better equipment, poor weather or ground conditions) then you should wait, it won't hurt the logs if they are off the ground and end-coated. If you are waiting hoping for the logs to improve - IMO - its not going to happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*What I was looking for*

Tom the Sawyer... thanks for the help. That is the exact kind of wisdom I came here for. :thumbsup:


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom told you right. Unless you are wanting the log to spalt, there's no advantage in letting any log "age" before sawing it. The lighter-colored woods are especially susceptible to fungal staining and are best sawn and dried as soon as possible after felling.


----------

